# Bike Rental on Hilton Head



## Jolson (Jul 6, 2008)

We are headed to Hilton Head on July 26 for the very first time  and would like to rent bikes for the week.  We are staying at Waterside at Spinnaker and was wondering what the best bike rental place would be.  When I Google bike rentals on Hilton Head I get a ton of options but hate to just book blindly with the first one I see.  We're not looking for anything fancy just your basic cruiser bikes for the week so was wondering if anyone had any recommendations.  Seems like a lot of the companies will deliver right to your resort. 

Also, should I reserve the bikes now or wait until I get to the island?  It seemed that a couple of the bike rental websites that I was on said they were sold out for the week of July 5th thru the 12th.

Thanks for any help you can provide a first timer on Hilton Head Island.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 6, 2008)

Many companies will offer a discount if you book in advance.  I'd just look for the best price.  We've rented from various companies and they are all competitive.  Ask for a free basket.  It comes in handy for water bottles and beach stuff.

Deb


----------



## DianneL (Jul 7, 2008)

When staying at our home resort, Royal Dunes, there has always been info given to us at checkin on bike rentals, supposedly giving a discount for renting with them.  The company delivers the bikes to the condo and picks them up upon the end of the rental period.   I would imagine that is also the case at Waterside.  Enjoy your vacation.  We love Hilton Head.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 7, 2008)

DianneL said:


> When staying at our home resort, Royal Dunes, there has always been info given to us at checkin on bike rentals, supposedly giving a discount for renting with them.  The company delivers the bikes to the condo and picks them up upon the end of the rental period.   I would imagine that is also the case at Waterside.  Enjoy your vacation.  We love Hilton Head.



I'd call Waterside and ask about this. we get similar info/discount when we check in at Island Links, too.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a bicycle rental company on Pope Ave near Spinnaker. I rent from the resort normally but other people rent from companies with resort drop off. I pay $25 for the week w/basket or $10 a day. 

Do a google search for bicycle rentals pope ave HH. I came up with 8 names. Office Park Rd and Executive Park Rd are small side streets off Pope.

You'll have no problem renting when there but I would call the resort and see if they have a company that comes to the resort.

Be aware that to ride in Sea Pines Plantation bike trails you need to rent bikes in Sea Pines. You cannot bring them in. It also costs $5 a day to enter SP.

 I adore HHI. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## IreneLF (Jul 7, 2008)

We rented in advance and the nice thing about that  was they were already there chained to the tree in front of our condo so the kids could ride immediately     Bikes are all basic fat tired ones, great for the trails or for riding on the beach.
Enjoy the trip, we loved staying in Shipyard and  HHI in general.


----------



## Jolson (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  The resort does have a preferred bike vendor so that makes it a little easier.  I think I'll take the advice that IreneLF had and rent in advance so the bikes are there when we get there.  My kids will think that's the coolest.


----------



## catwgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

Are there good bike trails near Waterside?


----------



## Jolson (Jul 8, 2008)

From what I've researched, there are bike trails all over the island.   Also, the sand is packed harder on the beach so I've been told that riding on the beach is definitely something that you can do so we are really looking forward to a relaxing vacation with some biking.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 8, 2008)

Jolson said:


> From what I've researched, there are bike trails all over the island.   Also, the sand is packed harder on the beach so I've been told that riding on the beach is definitely something that you can do so we are really looking forward to a relaxing vacation with some biking.



Biking on the beach is not easy.  I don't know how old or strong your kids are but I find it is quite a workout and alot tougher than the paved trails.  Be prepared!

Have a fun trip. 

Deb


----------



## Cindala (Jul 15, 2008)

We are just back from our week on HH.  Our original plan was to rent our bikes from Patriot Bike Rentals, but they were sold out for our week. They were charging $30 per week for bikes (with a 10% discount if booked online) and $5 for helmets. They referred us to Island Cruisers and they were great. The bikes were already there when we arrived, and the price was less: $21 per week for bikes and $3 for helmets. They drop off and deliver.
BTW, our friends stayed at Waterside by Spinnaker, but we were in Sea Pines. Lots of great bike trails there.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 15, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> Be aware that to ride in Sea Pines Plantation bike trails you need to rent bikes in Sea Pines. You cannot bring them in.



I've not heard of this- is it new? We go every year (March was our last visit), stay in Sea Pines, and call an offsite rental place to deliver our bikes- we've never had a problem. We rent through Coconut Bike Rentals on Pope Ave and they've always delivered within 15 minutes of our call.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 15, 2008)

It's not new but I will ask security when I visit this fall in case it has changed recently. We also visit annually. My comment was to the OP who is not staying in Sea Pines but at a Spinnaker resort.

 We were told this by the SP guards. I have read Tuggers comments in the past who were staying in HH but not in SP. They brought bikes in the car to ride in SP and were turned away. Security said for non SP guests you must rent bikes in SP.

Jeni this would not apply to you as you stayed in Sea Pines. As a SP guest you also do not pay a daily access fee.


----------



## elaine (Jul 15, 2008)

*stayed at WAterside, rented from Pedals on Pope Ave*

you can rent ahead of time--we decided last minute 4th of July week and they went into the back and found me a bike---but they were turning everyone away--so, if you know you want bikes, rent ahead of time.  You can walk there to get your bikes--also good if you have a problem (I had a flat tire), as it's right around the corner.  Very nice, loved them. Elaine (ps0 we enjoyed biking down Pope, and either side of Forest (parallels the beach).  I had heard about the Sea Pines issue a few years ago--so, if Sea Pines is a must, consider pre-renting from a Sea Pines place.


----------



## Jolson (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies and great advice.  I actually called Waterside and they have a preferred bike vendor (Riding Tigers).  I reserved my bikes with them as they deliver and pick-up and they also said they most likely would be sold out for July 26 when we are due to arrive.  Bikes were originally $25/week but Waterside discount reduced them to $20/week so I was happy.

Not sure about biking in Sea Pines as I have never been to HHI before.   I guess I'll take it as it comes as long as I'm not at work looking at a computer.:whoopie:


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeff
You are about to become addicted to HHI speaking as a fellow baystater. I sit in front of a computer all day and so does DH. HH is the only place that we have wanted to return to year after year. We are headed back in September and we count the days.

Have a wonderful time and be sure to pick up a copy of the HH restaurant guide found in kiosks on the island and at grocers.


----------



## Jolson (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi pcgirl54,
I am hoping this will be a relaxing vacation.  I love Disney and have done that trip many times but honestly I come back home more tired than rested.  I'm really looking forward to a low keyed vacation with lots of R&R, beach, pool and biking time.

On another note, I noticed that you own at Brewster Green down on the Cape.  We just got back from an exchange there a couple of weeks ago and had a blast.  Super nice location on the Cape and the resort was awesome.  The management there really seem to care about whether you're having a good time on vacation or not.  Now I just have to find time to write a review.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 16, 2008)

My fave is Bubba's. They often run discount coupons in the various freebie mags in info kiosks.


----------



## vkhome (Jul 17, 2008)

I have found the quality of Bubba's bikes to be sub standard.


----------



## David10225 (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if Barony Beach has a preferred provider..I'd like to try and arrange something before we get down there in August..


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 18, 2008)

I know that Surfwarch and Grande Ocean both have bike rentals on site, but not sure about Barony.  Call the resort directly to check.  we rented directly at Surfwatch last year, they were competitive, $25 for the week.  Nice thing was, we had a problem with one bike basket, just rode down to the onsite area, and they just switched it out.  Also, if you need air for tires or any other needs/problems, very convenient.  Be aware though, during peak times, you might need to reserve ahead of time.


----------

